# 2016 Gear Showing Up



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

2016 gear is starting to show up at Evo.com...we are a long ways off from the season but it's nice to see the new gear slowly hitting stores. Not that I need anything else lol 

Snowboards & Snowboard Gear + Free Shipping | evo


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Those retail prices make me ill.


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

3 more months....can't wait


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> Those retail prices make me ill.


Come to the Southern Hemisphere, we get the 2016 gear first but no one can afford it!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

ridinbend said:


> Those retail prices make me ill.


You mean MSRP?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You mean MSRP?


That's like, internet bullying.

You bully.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You mean MSRP?


Correct me if I'm wrong, but the R in msrp does stand for retail does it not?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

And your point is?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> And your point is?



Your such a smart guy Avril, I wish I could be just like you.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but the R in msrp does stand for retail does it not?


I thought it stood for Rape.

With August here tomorrow I think the big half dozen or so will have big updates on their websites come Mondayish.

I have to admit I'm breaking my own rules and am gonna jump on a new board for my son. But for youth boards the savings isn't nearly so much waiting for off season and he loves the new top sheet on the evo mini.


----------



## powderjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

dang... you know people are bored when they are having flame wars at 4 in the morning.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

powderjunkie said:


> dang... you know people are bored when they are having flame wars at 4 in the morning.


Get a night job, still ride seven days a week.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Capita prices in the UK have dropped next season pre ordered a BSOD and I've just been refunded £54 happy days.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

ridinbend said:


> Your such a smart guy Avril, I wish I could be just like you.


Yeah Advil, quit being such a dick...:finger1:


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> Get a night job, still ride seven days a week.


+1 
Though working 12 hour shifts I can't say that happens for me, but definitely midweek riding only in the winter! 



powderjunkie said:


> dang... you know people are bored when they are having flame wars at 4 in the morning.


Haha right? Didn't mean to rile everyone up! I was just excited to browse new gear I don't want or need.......yet


----------



## powderjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

The new lib tech shapes look pretty awesome... unfortunately i am not willing to pay lib tech prices lol


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> Your such a smart guy Avril, I wish I could be just like you.


Avril Lavigne? Thought she was a girl.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

ridinbend said:


> Your such a smart guy Avril, I wish I could be just like you.


Wow that the only comeback you have? You must be more dense than I thought. Sucks to suck.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

More importantly for most this also means that sale prices are going to start to creep up. Can't entice people to pay MSRP when they see last years model at 40% off.

Snag them while you can.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

:swordfight:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Rogue said:


> I was just excited to browse new gear I don't want or need.......yet


Awww... it always starts with browsing :laugh: I won't _need_ new gear until ~2020. :eyetwitch2: ain't this a scary number btw.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Msrp is manufacturer suggested rape price


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Wow.......... I wish I was special enough to not understand the importance of MSRP. Amazing how many people here claim to care about the industry, shops, etc. and then claim MSRP is rape.... Do we know the difference between MSRP, MAP and that sometimes they are one and the same? Or do so many of you just not understand basic business?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

lab49232 said:


> Wow.......... I wish I was special enough to not understand the importance of MSRP. Amazing how many people here claim to care about the industry, shops, etc. and then claim MSRP is rape.... Do we know the difference between MSRP, MAP and that sometimes they are one and the same? Or do so many of you just not understand basic business?


Tough day at the office eh? The heat isn't helping either. 









I demoed this board and it was killer, but just because you do a colab with lost and make a surfboard looking snowboard doesn't make it worth an extra$150-$200. $699? That's too expensive. Same thing with the Zoid.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

ridinbend said:


> Tough day at the office eh? The heat isn't helping either.
> 
> View attachment 71386
> 
> ...


Attachment no worky.... :happy: But nah work's slow, although 2016 gear showing up is fun! Heat is brutal though +100 F WTF I did not move out here for this. But most people don't realize what margin is at MSRP or what required margin for a profitable shop needs to be.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

lab49232 said:


> Attachment no worky.... :happy: But nah work's slow, although 2016 gear showing up is fun! Heat is brutal though +100 F WTF I did not move out here for this. But most people don't realize what margin is at MSRP or what required margin for a profitable shop needs to be.


Ahh there ya go. And ya we're not talking about that garbage. That msrp comes from special low volume collectors style boards, not a real regular snowboard. Garbage! And the shops who carry that have the money to, it's a gimick product same as their Cygnus, Burton's Mystery, etc. Now you complain about MSRP on a Carbon Credit from Mervin, or a Garage Rocker from Rome etc etc you're just killing the shops, online and local at that point. Margin on normal hardgoods simply doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

lab49232 said:


> Ahh there ya go. And ya we're not talking about that garbage. That msrp comes from special low volume collectors style boards, not a real regular snowboard. Garbage! And the shops who carry that have the money to, it's a gimick product same as their Cygnus, Burton's Mystery, etc. Now you complain about MSRP on a Carbon Credit from Mervin, or a Garage Rocker from Rome etc etc you're just killing the shops, online and local at that point. Margin on normal hardgoods simply doesn't exist anymore.


I had no problem buying my flight attendant last year full msrp from a shop. $499 to me is a reasonable price for a snowboard deck out of a shop.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

FYI wholesale on a Zoid for us was over $400 want to say it was actually closer to $500 if I remember correctly. Mark up makes sense so shops turn a profit. You know what doesn't make sense soda. Shit costs literally fucking pennies on the dollar and yet it can cost as much or more than a gallon of gas. 

What's up with that level of Manufacturers Soda Rape Price?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

FOR REALZ.

Wanna know how much a large cola actually cost good 'ol MikkieD's, cup and all? About 8 cents. The more amusing is the price of a beverage at a sit down restaurant. We don't blink twice at a 2.25 soda. That shit literally cost them a penny to refill and the initial buy on those plastic cups they give you, that they just reuse, was maybe $150. Anywho. 


Zoids and the Lost Colab are bad arguments for poor markup. You're not just paying for the thing, you're also paying for the limited nature of the thing. You think the raw materials of an NS cost more than a Flow or Rome? Nope. But there's less NS than either of the others and they know you'll pay for it, and they know they're retailers will pay for it.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> FYI wholesale on a Zoid for us was over $400 want to say it was actually closer to $500 if I remember correctly. Mark up makes sense so shops turn a profit. You know what doesn't make sense soda. Shit costs literally fucking pennies on the dollar and yet it can cost as much or more than a gallon of gas.
> 
> What's up with that level of Manufacturers Soda Rape Price?


I haven't thought about the soda scam since high school. Crazy stuff. 

Our smallest margin binding (for the brand not the shop), is our most expensive. 

I think generally across the snowboard industry, people are get what they pay for. 

Check this out, if you haven't seen it already - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1jHEqs5IQE


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> I haven't thought about the soda scam since high school. Crazy stuff.
> 
> Our smallest margin binding (for the brand not the shop), is our most expensive.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I think that is across most industries. That was a good video to show first hand how buying low quality cheap stuff ends up wasting time and money.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

Mystery2many said:


> Yeah, I think that is across most industries. That was a good video to show first hand how buying low quality cheap stuff ends up wasting time and money.


No doubt. 

How's the Boat this summer?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> I haven't thought about the soda scam since high school. Crazy stuff.
> 
> Our smallest margin binding (for the brand not the shop), is our most expensive.
> 
> ...


That video always makes me laugh. 

On a side note. I'm working out the details to get rental equipment from various companies and then having my semi-pro friends ride it all day for a park edit in similar fashion so people can see what it's like to learn to on this stuff.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

ridinbend said:


> Your such a smart guy Avril, I wish I could be just like you.


*You're 

:hairy:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Wow. Honestly didn't expect this thread to turn into quite this type of shit storm. :storm:

Anytime the pricing argument gets brought up, it soon turns into a pity party for the poor local shop. And honestly, I get it. It's tough for the local retailer in virtually every business out there. It's really tough to make the required margins while also competing against dealers with a lot more buying power as well as a lot more volume so they can survive off of smaller margins.

But, it seems like a lot of people skirt the primary issue which is the companies over-producing. The manufacturers create this problem in large part. Most way over-produce leaving a lot of unsold merchandise at the end of the season or lingering into the next model year and that merchandise has to be blown out at clearance pricing. That hurts them again the next year when buyers opt to buy last year's clearance items at 40% off rather than spring for this year's model that's honestly the same board with a different graphic. That's another issue - most consumers understand that unless it's a new model most models year over year don't really change all that much. It's a graphic change or a tweak here and there. Occasionally there is a big change, but those are uncommon. For the most part, this year's board is last year's board with a new graphic.

They've trained the seasoneded customer to expect this. I bet most people on this board aren't buying boards at full retail unless they're items that they know probably won't be available in the late season sales. If you know that board/binding/whatever is going to be available in a few months at 40% off, most will wait for it if they have current gear in rideable condition. Now, if it's a high demand item that you may miss out on or that will get discounted 10% or so at most? Go ahead and buy it and enjoy it right now. That's the way companies should be trying to operate. That merchandise that's getting blown out at 40% off hurts their brand image. It's irrelevant that board retails at $600. If it's all over the place for $350, it's a $350 board. I think that's the way most consumers in this industry work and it's the result of how the industry operates. The industry created this environment. It's not unique to this industry, but this industry is about the worst I've seen with it. I have quite a bit of experience with forecasting and it's crossed my mind more than once to potentially start a side business offering forecasting services within the snow industry. I don't know how these companies are forecasting, but they're not doing a good job of it.

The last thing that I'll say is that most companies don't give a single rat's ass about the local dealer. It's true. I don't care what they say, look at what they DO. If you care about your local dealer, you aren't cutting sweetheart deals with the huge dealers and you're implementing MAP (minimum advertised price) and you're enforcing that MAP. Having a MAP and enforcing the MAP are two very different things. A lot of companies put a MAP in place to give their dealers a bit of peace of mind, but they do little to nothing to actually enforce it. That's worthless. But, you can't blame the manufacturers. Their bread is buttered by those big dealers for the most part. Also, MAP doesn't help with the over-production issue. If you over-produce, you're always going to be stuck with leftover inventory and you're going to have to drop your MAP restrictions to blow that stuff out.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I was just pointing out that the pricing is MSRP. Don't like it, wait. Kind of common knowledge and straight forward that at the start of the season prices are high, sale at Black Friday, sale after x-mas, spring sale, then super discount season, then mega discount season, and finally super mega discount season. 

There's no reason to cry over MSRP and claiming it's unfair at the start of the season. 

Snowboard industry is broken from the top down. Fuck it buy from where you want, pay what you want, and research what you want.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I was just pointing out that the pricing is MSRP. Don't like it, wait. Kind of common knowledge and straight forward that at the start of the season prices are high, sale at Black Friday, sale after x-mas, spring sale, then super discount season, then mega discount season, and finally super mega discount season.
> 
> There's no reason to cry over MSRP and claiming it's unfair at the start of the season.
> 
> *Snowboard industry is broken from the top down.* Fuck it buy from where you want, pay what you want, and research what you want.


I could've saved myself a lot of typing and just said that.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

But we like it when you write out long eloquent responses sir! 

In other news say hello to copious amounts of affiliate advertising on Angry.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> No doubt.
> 
> How's the Boat this summer?


Its awesome!!! The weather is unbelievable compared to flat land living and the DH trails at Steamboat flow so nicely (except the breaking bumps). The people are kind and the vibe is relaxed outdoorsy. Tubing thru the city with a beer or two is pretty relaxing and the night life is impressive considering the size of the town. Needless to say I feel blessed. 

Can't wait for the snow though!!! :hairy:


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

Mystery2many said:


> Its awesome!!! The weather is unbelievable compared to flat land living and the DH trails at Steamboat flow so nicely (except the breaking bumps). The people are kind and the vibe is relaxed outdoorsy. Tubing thru the city with a beer or two is pretty relaxing and the night life is impressive considering the size of the town. Needless to say I feel blessed.
> 
> Can't wait for the snow though!!! :hairy:


I lived there in the early 90's. We had such a good scene, summers included. I miss that shit.


----------



## powderjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

neversummer just released their new site... i think smokin is droping theirs later this afternoon. New season is coming up quickly!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Marhar site should be up today too.


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

powderjunkie said:


> neversummer just released their new site... i think smokin is droping theirs later this afternoon. New season is coming up quickly!


I simply cannot deny a swift 162 in my life at some point..


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

BFBF said:


> I simply cannot deny a swift 162 in my life at some point..


Yeah that looked sweet AF but we don't get enough pow here to make it worth it. Plus the longest size is 162. da fuq.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I just finished my college algebra class, so I got math on the brain. Combine this with the 2016 gear and we get this equation:

S=n+1

Where S represents the optimal number of snowboards owned, while n represents the amount of snowboards currently owned.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

What I don't get is why these companies websites are basically a complete waste of time for actual information. They basically take their crappy pamphlet/catalog which in this day and age just seems like a complete waste of money, and stick it on a web page.

I can see the catalogs being light as they cost money to print, but the webpage is virtually free.

I mean the NS site for videos on their product pages is basically just a guy reading the text that is on the webpage. WTF???


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I didn't even bother with the video, I was just annoyed that it took up so much screen real estate and I had to scroll around.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

f00bar said:


> What I don't get is why these companies websites are basically a complete waste of time for actual information. They basically take their crappy pamphlet/catalog which in this day and age just seems like a complete waste of money, and stick it on a web page.
> 
> I can see the catalogs being light as they cost money to print, but the webpage is virtually free.
> 
> I mean the NS site for videos on their product pages is basically just a guy reading the text that is on the webpage. WTF???


You expected more from them?

Webpages are far from virtually free. Run one for a month then rethink that statement.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You expected more from them?
> 
> Webpages are far from virtually free. Run one for a month then rethink that statement.


The cost is there whether they put crap up or not. It doesn't have to be fancy, it doesn't have to expensive for the content to actually be informative.

Actually, the NS one does have more information than I thought. However, it isn't linked to on any of their board pages. You have to open up a tab with all their 'tech' verbage, then open up the board you are looking at and then hunt for what it all means between the two.

Please don't try to tell me that a well made informative site would cost them any more than they are already paying.

The hosting costs are for the most part constant whether you present shit or not.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You clearly have no clue about copy writing or the costs associated with that. Let alone the creative costs.


----------



## powderjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

I wonder when NOW is dropping their new site. I want to get my wife the new NOW bindings to throw on her Jones. Heck, I may pick up a new pair for myself.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

f00bar said:


> The cost is there whether they put crap up or not. It doesn't have to be fancy, it doesn't have to expensive for the content to actually be informative.
> 
> Actually, the NS one does have more information than I thought. However, it isn't linked to on any of their board pages. You have to open up a tab with all their 'tech' verbage, then open up the board you are looking at and then hunt for what it all means between the two.
> 
> ...


Product descriptions and in depth info are a NIGHTMARE to deal with creating and posting, trust me. And for big sites that have tons of product writing a different description for 10 boards that have the same tech and trying to make each one sound different, ya it's not easy or fast. Some sites are better than others for sure. 

Best way to do it is learn what all the tech features used in todays market are, what that tech does to a board and so on. IGNORE verbage, it's all fancy words for the same damn thing. Most of it should be fairly intuitive once you get a good grasp on what's going on in the snowboarding world. It takes a little time at first but then becomes second nature. Then when you look at a board and see "Carbon strips in tip and tail, sintered base, some edge tech whether it be quickrip or magne-traction or the like, setback, etc" you will already have a general idea of what the board is meant for how it will feel and so on.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Just happened to be driving by a local place that had their sidewalk labor day sale for summer stuff going on. Of course they first tried to sell me a new $2k bike but I said I'm more interested in the snow transition and when that happens.

Owner said the NS stuff shipped last week so starting next it'll be out. Said I was looking for a mini evo for my son and he said he'd give me a 15% pre season discount. Not bad, beats active junky + sales tax

My birthday shopping is now done!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Most of our DC order has arrived and about 60% of our winter hard goods should be here by the 15th then a few stragglers will arrive at the end of the month. Looks like it's going to be a decent year for stuff arriving on time for once.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

I don't think snowboard gear is that expensive when compared to other sports. $600 driver for golf, $1000 irons, $300 putter, $3000 membership. Golf is fucking retarded. Hockey: $300 stick that breaks every 6 weeks, $500 skates. 

$500 or $600 for a snowboard that should last 3-5 years or more doesn't sound so bad compared to that.

I just got my kid a Firefly Delimit Junior board for $100 at Sportchek. And I got the wife last years Burton Day Spa boots for $180 at the local shop. Lots of deals right now. That same shop has last years Burton Custom for $500, I really want it.


----------

